# My non-layout



## Kadotus (Oct 28, 2016)

When I was quite young, one of my favorite things to do was to play with my dad's trains. While he was at work the garage floor would be empty and I had a place to put down some track and watch his train go in a circle. I saved up my allowance and bought my own locomotive and it was the coolest thing ever.


Eventually, things started not working and I stopped playing with them. I'm sure the combination of cheap Bachman motors, un-maintained track and uncleaned floor had nothing to do with it. :laugh:

I've matured a bit and have a little spending money so I've decided to return to this most excellent hobby. I still have no space to set up a permanent layout, but I've got some ideas on how to make it work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You got trapped in our SPAM filter, I let you out.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome back! I really like the photos of your layout!!! Great Progress!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

No, seriously, welcome. We're always happy to discuss theories with people who are temporarily stuck. Hopefully, you find a resolution to the space issue before long. Even a 2x8 piece of extruded foam that you store under a bed can be pretty satisfying!


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Kadotus said:


> I still have no space to set up a permanent layout, but I've got some ideas on how to make it work.


You'd be surprised how small a layout can be. During my own research and experimentation stage, I made a Z-scale track plan that would fit on top of my dresser with only a half-inch overlap on all sides.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

One of my Grandson's has a small HO layout on plywood that is stored under his bed, we glued EZ-Glides to the four corners which makes sliding it in and out effortless.


----------



## Kadotus (Oct 28, 2016)

"Finished" weathering a boxcar, I'm fairly happy with it.
The lettering still seems too clean, I need to figure out how to age that a bit.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice box car!


----------



## Kadotus (Oct 28, 2016)

Next I have a pair of boxcars and gondolas I picked up at an estate sale. It's funny, the two boxcars were made by different companies (Red Ball and Athearn) but somehow have the same numbers!

I'm probably going to just repaint the Athearn one and re-letter it.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I have found that box cars are my favorite cars, and gondolas are a very close second......hoppers being last......


----------

